

Show HN: Modular and Live-Reloading Shaders in WebGL - mattdesl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbb2sFH5yf8

======
mattdesl
This is a quick session using glslify-live[0] for reloading shaders, and
glslify[1] to bring in npm modules like glsl-film-grain[2].

[0] - [https://github.com/hughsk/glslify-
live](https://github.com/hughsk/glslify-live)

[1] - [https://github.com/stackgl/glslify](https://github.com/stackgl/glslify)

[2] - [https://www.npmjs.com/package/glsl-film-
grain](https://www.npmjs.com/package/glsl-film-grain)

------
deanotron
Very Nice. Writing glsl shaders is one area where live-reloading is a must.

glslify has me excited, I've mostly used Three.js when writing shaders (even
fullscreen no-geometry shaders) simply because they have libraries for loading
images. I'm hoping that stack.gl / glslify will tackle a minimal overhead
asset loading solution for WebGL projects.

Edit: Found stackgl texture library, now to go about building support for 3D
cube/spherical maps. [https://github.com/stackgl/gl-
texture2d](https://github.com/stackgl/gl-texture2d)

